# Could someone ID this fish please? :)



## whitecloud7 (Feb 21, 2012)

I paint different things and I was given this fish ornament to paint and I don't know what species it could be so I can get the natural coloring. If anyone could please let me know the species of this fish, it would be much appreciated! thanks!


----------



## Molinious (Jan 12, 2012)

is it a soapious ropious?? :O)


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

I don't think it's truly representational of any one species.
It looks like a concept of a fish, or what the sculptor thinks a fish should look like.
Paint it however you like and you'll do well.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know what it is but I want one too!!

soapious ropious!!! :rofl:


----------



## whitecloud7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Molinious said:


> is it a soapious ropious?? :O)


hahaha sounds about right :lol:


----------



## whitecloud7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Ogre44 said:


> I don't think it's truly representational of any one species.
> It looks like a concept of a fish, or what the sculptor thinks a fish should look like.
> Paint it however you like and you'll do well.


yeah I'm thinking ok it's from a nautical store so it must be saltwater and if it's saltwater maybe someone will recognize the species! lol I decided I'm just going to paint it green, blue and turquoise and use my imagination  if it is an actual species it'll probably be like brown or gray or something ugly like that anyways!


----------



## whitecloud7 (Feb 21, 2012)

Jakiebabie said:


> I don't know what it is but I want one too!!
> 
> soapious ropious!!! :rofl:


hahaha yeah that cracked me up too.


----------

